# E-mails



## Ds_le_moulin (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir si il est possible de sauvegarder les e-mails sur l'Ipad quand on les supprime du serveur.

J'ai un compte e-mail yahoo, et j'aimerai supprimer tout les e-mails du compte, mais les garder sur l'Ipad.

Merci de votre aide


----------

